# Best quick detailer to use



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi people I'm pretty new to all this I no the basics I've been using dodo juice quick detailer could anyone reccomend me a better quick detailer? Any help would be good thanks


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

i like CQ synthetic QD


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It has been a very long time since I last used a QD which was not good. I guess the benchmark would probably be FK425. A really good product which does everything well. I really like the Serious Performance Show Detailer as it has more gloss and is cheaper than most others


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG Rapid Detailer.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Good deal on I4D the now, buy britemax AIO and get their spray and shine for £2

Dunno if thats any use to you


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What about Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer?


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

I use Car chem and its awesome for helping with drying the car, spray it on the vxr grill after the wash and you can see the water flush out rather quickly, leaves a nice shine, glossy look.


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies do Swissvax do a quick detailer? If so anyone used it?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> What about Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer?


Clive was kind enough to send me a sample of this will try it this week from every where i have read seems to be very good


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> What about Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer?


The best water beading/sheeting QD I ever had tested. Ok cleaning, but then I almost never use a QD on a dirty car; not even a lightly dirty one.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Vics Wax QD :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Autobrite's Project 32, but am keen to try auto finesse finale


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dodo nauba glaze spray is a top quality qd/spray wax,i love it.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I like Prima Slick or Optimum Instant Detailer on sealants, Victoria Wax QD on waxed surfaces and I also use Prima Hydro on both waxes and sealants. There is a terrific buzz about Sonax Brilliant Shine but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I am using valet pro citrus bling very versatile and can dilute how you want but running low and not willing to pay £40-60 for 5ltrs any alternitives ?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My fave at the mo CG synthetic QD. I also like AF Glisten.

Ordered some AF Finale to try too

Angelwax QED won the AutoExpress QD test in this weeks issue. Going to give this a try this as well (got a bit a problem with QD's, can't stop buying 'em :wall: :lol

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=qed


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Used AF Finale recently and was quite impressed.


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

My favorite detailer at the moment is WOW

http://www.wowshine.co.uk

Very easy to use qd/waterless wash


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe Swissvax Nano Express is their QD which I have never used.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I d'ont use detailer on a dirty car so can't comment on cleaning power,safety etc, but the beading from Megs ultimate detailer is insane!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

this is one of those questions where you will only get answers from personal opinions, and not necessarily what will be best for you or your methods

but to wade in whilst im here, for value for money and easy of use, and just an all round incredible, amazing smelling detailer, its megs ultimate quik detailer, i only use mine on special occassions


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

+1 for Megs Ultimate. I use it as a drying aid spraying on as I wipe down. Gives a good finish and smells great.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

you use it as a drying aid? to you light your cigars with 50s as well? lol

i know i said its value for money but as a drying aid, even though its brilliant, id never dream of using it for that

drying aid i use cheapo demon shine, does the job just fine at £2 for 2L as well


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol. No I don't. A couple of sprays per panel is all that's needed. I've had this one for ages it seems. I'm not a fan of demon shine.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive always wondered .. how do you use a QD for a drying aid? do u spray it on the car when its wet and let it soak in or what? ... novice question!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> Ive always wondered .. how do you use a QD for a drying aid? do u spray it on the car when its wet and let it soak in or what? ... novice question!


Better neat whist the pannel is still wet
Helps ( hydrate ) the paint for better want of a word.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Nally said:


> Better neat whist the pannel is still wet
> Helps ( hydrate ) the paint for better want of a word.


What do u mean by "neat" sorry im use to all these terms lol


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

I use Prima Hydro as a QD
Also like Victoria's QD a lot


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> What do u mean by "neat" sorry im use to all these terms lol


He means undiluted. Yes just spray on the panel whilst wet, after rinsing off and then wipe it down as you would to dry off with your MF towel (or whatever you use)


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> What do u mean by "neat" sorry im use to all these terms lol


Sorry some quick detailers can be diluted for different jobs like glass cleaning, clay bar lubrication, wet sanding lubrication, if its mixed down them sprayed on a wet surface it will dilute in essence a bit more. If you spray it on neat it will ultimately have a thicker stronger / coating .


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The BEST Quick Detailer has to be Gtechniq C2v2 diluted. Surprised no one has said it already. It's epic. Can be applied onto a wet car and will last 2 months or so. Win win situation 😃


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> The BEST Quick Detailer has to be Gtechniq C2v2 diluted. Surprised no one has said it already. It's epic. Can be applied onto a wet car and will last 2 months or so. Win win situation 😃


Thought c2v2 was more of a sealant than a QD and I think it makes it the most expensive QD around if you class it was that.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi nally it can be used as both 1-5 as a sealant 1 -12 as a qd


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Scott_ said:


> Thanks for all your replies do Swissvax do a quick detailer? If so anyone used it?


Swissvax do two quick detailers, the Nano Express, and Quick Finish. I got them both, but I wouldn't really recommend them to others.

What I do recommend for Swissvax waxes is Victoria Wax Quick Detailer, and Zymol Field Glaze, which is similar to the Vics QD but more expensive. Sonus Carnauba Spritz is another thats worth a look at as well. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Nally said:


> Thought c2v2 was more of a sealant than a QD and I think it makes it the most expensive QD around if you class it was that.


Diluted it makes it a very reasonable QD and performance top notch.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Not tried too many but finishkare 425 is best iv used


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

See post #149 in this thread for a grouped comparison of several QDs...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Hands down it's got to be 'Clearkote' Quik Shine!
I've used it alot over the years and it still out weighs all others. IMHO.
:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

S3kel said:


> Hi nally it can be used as both 1-5 as a sealant 1 -12 as a qd


I am sure you work for rob lol
Getting it in next month when I do a full decon on mine

Spent about £200 this month : s


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish i did


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I use Zaino Z6 as a QD. Great stuff, use very little, one spritz per panel and wipe n buff. Won the DW award for best quick detailer last year.


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

So just so I can be clear. You guys use a QD as a drying aid, spray panel by panel on a drying body and dry off with the drying towel as normal?

Would I then finish with a coat of Z8? Red Mist? Werkstatt?

Normally I wash - dry - quick coat of the above and buff off with a MF?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use a QD as a drying aid, as you said. Rinse with an open hose, spray a QD per panel then dry with a drying towel. Leaves a perfect finish.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

S3kel said:


> I wish i did


I wish I had your rs3 but that's life ; )


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I use a qd after every wash, cant help myself.
Mine is black and tends to show water spots and the like.
The ones that have worked best for me so far have been the duragloss one and the Bilt hamber spray. 
I have used loads and tbh, they have all been good.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> I use a qd after every wash, cant help myself.
> Mine is black and tends to show water spots and the like.
> The ones that have worked best for me so far have been the duragloss one and the Bilt hamber spray.
> I have used loads and tbh, they have all been good.


Pain In the ass the only ppl who should have black cars are detailers


----------



## GhillieDhu (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, hadn't realised you can use QD as a drying aid. Got a few bottles of Megs stuff that I never use as everytime I go to use it on my lightly dirty car I get cold feet and wash it instead.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

I use carchem's citrus waterless car wash


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Chemical guys pro is a great drying aid/QD, then finish with V7.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've heard people saying here that they rate megs ultimate quik detailer? This is the only QD that I don't like. I find it leaves smears and can't get on with it at all :/


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Last Touch, Autosmart Reglaze or Z6:thumb:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Some qd are silicone based (ag rd) is it wise to use as a drying aid?


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

also the so called water based have silicone's in, there is no problem with that,,and alot use it as a drying aid,,,


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> AG Rapid Detailer.


Yep, AG for me, beats Megs QD.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Yep, AG for me, beats Megs QD.


I bought 5 litres last week


----------

